# Half a cup of cute :) (pics)



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

I was cooking tonight and realized Eriza fits in the half-cup measuring cup hahaha  Thought I'd snap a few pictures and share! Enjoy!

[attachment=2:39ypf58n]erizacup.jpg[/attachment:39ypf58n]

[attachment=1:39ypf58n]erizacup2.jpg[/attachment:39ypf58n]

[attachment=0:39ypf58n]erizacup3.jpg[/attachment:39ypf58n]


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

One last one 

[attachment=0:8yzsdqm0]erizacup4.jpg[/attachment:8yzsdqm0]


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

So, SO cute! I love her mask


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is so adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'll take 1/2 dozen to go please! :lol: 

She is so cute!!!! Those are lovely pictures. You have quite the little doll.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm going to steal her. SHE'S TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Too cute!!! I love her mask too!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What precious pictures!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Eriza is so cute! Those pics are wonderful!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Aw! She is cute!!!  I love the 3rd one...she looks like she is smiling


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

That last picture! *heart explodes from cute* What an adorable baby you have!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

That last picture, oh my gosh. One of my favorite hedgie pictures ever. LOVE.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hahaha  Last night when she was cuddled up against my tummy I thought I was going to explode from overdose of cute. I obviously love my other chogs too, and they are each special in their own way, but she's got me wrapped around her teeny tiny toe! My room-mate is very much afraid of hedgehogs (funny I know :lol: ) but Eriza's so cute and sweet that she'll even get her out of her cage on her own and just cuddle with her and play Zelda haha  I'm going and buying another batch of wormies today for the pogs, I'm excited to see how she reacts! They'll be her first!!

Also... She's kind of photogenic so I've been taking about a million pictures of her... So bear with me, I'll try to only share the cutest ones, but there will probably be an abundance of them haha.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

ohmygosh that last picture!!!!!!


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

awwwww oh. my. GOSH! she is just TOO CUTE! I love that last picture of her! definitely keep the photo shoots coming with that little princess!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Now featured on cuteoverload.com hahaha
http://cuteoverload.com/2011/06/21/secret-ingredient/#comments


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

How appropriate, that this adorable little one made it to cuteoverload.com! Now we can all say we know a famous hedgie!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Eriza made it to the Daily Squee too!  http://cheezdailysquee.files.wordpress. ... b425ea.jpg


----------

